# PetPatch



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

A friend of mine is getting a rescue tomorrow and wondered what I thought of this. It looks pretty cool to me. I was just wondering if any of you have had any experience with this company.

PetPatch

By the way, I'm going with her to pick up her little boy tomorrow afternoon so I'll post pictures later. I'll also get her hooked up to SM - she will love it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know someone with yorkies who loves it! They live in the north and like that they
can put that on their enclosed patio so the yorkies can run out, go and run back inside in
the winter months.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was excited with the title of your thread. I thought they came out
with a PetPatch, similiar to a Nicotine Patch. :HistericalSmiley: 

That "patch" does look cool. My doggies would certainly use it.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm sold! I definitely want to try this! Well, you know what I mean ... I want Tchelsi and Tatumn to give it a whirl.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 10 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723605


> I was excited with the title of your thread. *I thought they came out
> with a PetPatch, similiar to a Nicotine Patch.* :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> That "patch" does look cool. My doggies would certainly use it.[/B]


LMAO - that's what I thought, too!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Feb 10 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723653


> I'm sold! I definitely want to try this! Well, you know what I mean ... I want Tchelsi and Tatumn to give it a whirl.[/B]


Ahhh Heidi, you had me going there for a while!!! Thanks for the laugh!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

CeeCee uses the puppy pads quite nicely but that does look so natural...........


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am really intrigued by this product! I wonder if it's really that easy to grow the grass and get it started? I have a brown thumb - if I walk past a plant it keels over. lol 

This would be a great replacement to the expensive, non-renewable potty pads that seem to have taken over my life at times. Hubby said no to the washable ones (you're not washing those in the washing machine are you?!?! I wonder what he would think about patches of grass all over the house? LOL

Linda


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm intrigued enough I'll show it to hubby when he gets home this weekend and see if we can't try a small one.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesting! 

Jackie, if hubby says yes, let us know!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 10 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723725


> Interesting!
> 
> Jackie, if hubby says yes, let us know![/B]


LOL I'm interested to grow my own grass...I'll probably end up with a flower garden in my kitchen instead of a potty


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's like a portable park w/those rocks on the patch LOL! This is a great idea though. It would work great for us especially in the rain and snow. I could put it out on our porch and they wouldn't have to go in the yard and get wet. I'm definitley going to look into this!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

If anyone does get a PetPatch, please update with info. I'm anxious to see how our fluffs react to having a grassy spot in the house to potty. This would have been VERY helpful during the ice/snow storm we had recently. Stella had a hard time finding a place to go.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Cherie likes it too. I think we're gonna go for it! I will let you guys know how T&T react once our little piece of "yard" arrives. I think they'll love it! Madison's Mom, I'm so glad you posted this!

Geez ... now we're gonna have to go out and get a riding lawnmower!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 10 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723605


> I was excited with the title of your thread. I thought they came out
> with a PetPatch, similiar to a Nicotine Patch. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> That "patch" does look cool. My doggies would certainly use it.[/B]


ha. that's what i thought, too, deb. and then i saw you reply and was like "oh dear. deb's finally had enough. she needs a patch to stop. winter has FINALLY done her in...."

on topic, this seems like a fab idea. if there was any room in our shoebox, i would consider something like this. as it stands, our apartment is 90% covered in dog beds  none of which, is anyone allowed to pee on. for the record.

oh, and the other 10% is covered in potty pads :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

That looks fantastic. Currently we take Kenny for walks morning and night but if he has to go he uses the PupHead and loves it!!!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (KennyandDexter'sMom @ Feb 11 2009, 08:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723974


> That looks fantastic. Currently we take Kenny for walks morning and night but if he has to go he uses the PupHead and loves it!!!!!![/B]


What's a "PupHead?"


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

here: http://www.pupgearcorporation.com/Products/Pup-Head 

When looking for an indoor potty I looked at a bunch. The best part about this one is it is so low to the ground Kenny is small and doesn't like to jump into things so this one is perfect. I opened it and put it on the ground and he used it immediately. You can also put potty pads underneath the synthetic grass.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you have to get a tiny little lawn mower? :smrofl: 
Seems like an interesting idea but what happens after it is used for awhile? Maybe always be growing a new replacement patch? :w00t: 
Seriously though, I'd like to hear if this is a success with anyone's fluffs.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm waiting for some reviews on this! I showed Patrick and he loved the idea! The website says that the grass grows slower than regular grass so it doesn't call for as much upkeep, I am not sure how you are supposed to cut it but I presume they will have directions with it? It's a really cool idea, and not all that expensive either! Hurry up and tell us about it already Heidi!!!!!


----------



## jacqueline (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for posting this topic. I saw this product last week and was very interested in it too. I did some research and found out that there are a lot of similar products out there. But this particular one is the least expensive I could found. All the other products are atleast $200 or more. There is a seller on ebay that sell this pet patch for even a better price than what you saw on their website. I also found a youtube video that demonstrate on how to plant the grass.

I want to try to create my own version though. So I went out and bought a seed starter tray, grass seeds, and potting soil. I'm planting it right now. Will show you guys some pictures when the grass are fully grown. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SynHAEO829U


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the video. Is it just the angle or does that pet patch look REALLY SMALL? It looks too small to me even for a puppy.  My girls would definitely need many pet patches to make it a size they could potty on.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 10 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723733


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 10 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723725





> Interesting!
> 
> Jackie, if hubby says yes, let us know![/B]


LOL I'm interested to grow my own grass...I'll probably end up with a flower garden in my kitchen instead of a potty
[/B][/QUOTE]


Lol that is so funny!!! I want to try one except Diamond won't use it outside only on the puppy pads........and my carpet...LMAO!!! But I would love to try one!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

My parents have the PETaPOTTY for their bichon and it works great. They just go to Home Depot or a garden store to get a piece of sod when they want to replace it.


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

Did anyone purchase this and what was your thoughts?


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

QUOTE (lindad @ May 7 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773350


> Did anyone purchase this and what was your thoughts?[/B]


Bump! I wanna know too! This looks great!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Ours was finally delivered! The website says it can take up to *20 business days* to receive the product ... and it actually did take that long. Once it arrives, you water the mulch, add the seed and place each section (depending on the size you ordered) in its own humidity bag. Each patch stays in its bag until the grass grows too high to for the bag (for us that was 5 days). It is growing nice and green, purdy as you please! LOL. Today is the 10th day since we got it started, and it was time for the first clipping (with scissors, not a teeny lawnmower as some of you had hoped!). After the first clipping, it recommends clipping every day for 5 days. That 5th day is when we will let the fluffs start using it. Right now it is on the floor next to their potty pad, so they can get used to it. When it's time we will take the potty pad away and see if they will automatically use it on their own. They haven't "gone" on it of their own accord, but I believe it's because the grass is too long right now. Once it is the perfect length, I believe they will be happy to use it. 

I will update once our pet patch has "seen some action"! I will also add some photos if you'd like, but I will say, it looks exactly as it does on the website. Nothing terribly exciting ... just green, thick grass!


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

Any updates from anyone trying the pet patch?


----------

